# Fog questions



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

For those of you who are experienced in using fog: 

I just bought a Chauvet 900 and some Froggy's freezing fog after years of using and abusing two Target fog machines. Here's my question. I'm doing 2 nights: a party and then Hallowe'en night. Is a gallon of Froggy's juice going to be enough for 2 nights of fog in my new machine? I really don't want to run out. 

Thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the discussion here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28427

A little bit of Froggy's goes a looong way


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome Roxy. I was looking for a thread but never hit on that one!!! Thanks!


----------

